# Without Republicans and Texas



## ~Lenore (Jun 12, 2015)

*I suspect if it wasn't for the GOP and Texas this section of the forum would surely die with no one left to bash!   As I glance at the titles on this section,  I see how wicked and terrible and to blame for all the country's problems the GOP and Texas are.  .  Maybe then the only thread left would be the "Good News"  thread.  With so little good news posted that might not survive either.  

Like it or not the GOP and Texas will survive and thrive.  Have a blessed day, ya'll.
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

These reports are what's happening.  They are credible reports about how Texas uses it's power.  Texans must like it as they continue to elect these people,  I guess the rest of the states have to try to keep democracy alive.  What sane person would support this kind of power grab?  Enjoy defending you dictators.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Sadly, it appears to the rest of us.. that Texas has lost it's collective mind.. Especially since Barack Obama was elected..  And that's a shame.. Texas is a beautiful state.. but it's politics and rhetoric from it's politicians have seriously gone off the deep end..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

How can people support that?  In America?  Really?  Some in Texas are frustrated as they see it, but sadly they are outnumbered by those who are apparently blind.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

I think a lot of it has to do with misinformation.  I'd be willing to bet that in Texas, as well as many of the Red Southern States, the only news available is FOX.. and the only radio talk shows are Conservative and Evangelical Religious...  Bet that most folks don't even have access to other sources of information, and why would they even listen to it, or seek it if they have been brainwashed by what they have fed to them?   They think it all lies anyway.   Nothing will change until Conservative policies begin to affect them financially... until SS is privatized or taken away, and Medicare turned into a voucher system way to expensive for most seniors to afford.  Maybe then.. but I wouldn't hold my breath.  That's a shame, because all of us will suffer because of this.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> These reports are what's happening.  They are credible reports about how Texas uses it's power.  Texans must like it as they continue to elect these people,  I guess the rest of the states have to try to keep democracy alive.  What sane person would support this kind of power grab?*  Enjoy defending you dictators*.



That's a pretty sad statement even from you.
These so called "dictators" are ELECTED officials put in their positions by the VOTERS, there is no one else to blame but the VOTERS. Most don't vote and a holiday to vote will mean more shoppers in Walmart looking for those Voters Day Specials.
TSA and the election officials in this country have no idea what their jobs are.
cats,dogs,dead people, non-residents have more voting power then then we do.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

My statement stands as written, DJ.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> These so called "dictators" are ELECTED officials put in their positions by the VOTERS, there is no one else to blame but the VOTERS.



Elected officials like President Obama who was voted into the White House twice by the people of America is also called a dictator and much worse, not just by some disgruntled citizens who didn't get their way, but also by Republican politicians...that to me is so childish, and sad for this country.



> Rep. Randy Weber (R-TX) went there before President Barack Obama's State Of The Union address Tuesday, tweeting that he was waiting on the House floor for the "socialistic dictator" to deliver his speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

This is the sort of stuff that makes the rest of us roll our eyes at Texas..  Why is this OK?    Quick answer?   It's NOT.  BUT it's always overlooked when Texas or people from Texas want to get all offended about what is said about it... or them.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

And why is it wrong for folks like Texans to speak of opposing politicians in ways that opposing politicians talk about them?    Should be considered fair by all, and not something bad.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 15, 2015)

All the post about texas and the gop are the truth, I would suggest, if you think otherwise, post a rebuttal, if you cannot post a rebuttal, you need to rethink your position.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> All the post about texas and the gop are the truth, I would suggest, if you think otherwise, post a rebuttal, if you cannot post a rebuttal, you need to rethink your position.



Unfortunately for some, the truth is different than being posted.   Which is why I posted what I did.   Each side is allowed to have their own idea of what is right and wrong.   That is what is happening.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> Unfortunately for some, the truth is different than being posted.   Which is why I posted what I did.   Each side is allowed to have their own idea of what is right and wrong.   That is what is happening.



Bob, post facts or go away!!!  Jackie IS a Texan, she KNOWS.  You don't!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> Unfortunately for some, the truth is different than being posted.   Which is why I posted what I did.   Each side is allowed to have their own idea of what is right and wrong.   That is what is happening.



If these Texas politicians are actually seen on tape, and are quoted as saying these strange things..... tell me again, How can you refute it and call it lies?


----------



## 911 (Jun 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Bob, post facts or go away!!!*  Jackie IS a Texan, she KNOWS.  You don't!!!



GO AWAY? I didn't know that you were placed in charge of policing the board.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Elected officials like President Obama who was voted into the White House twice by the people of America is also called a dictator and much worse, not just by some disgruntled citizens who didn't get their way, but also by Republican politicians...that to me is so childish, and sad for this country.




Very true.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

911 said:


> GO AWAY? I didn't know that you were placed in charge of policing the board.




My thoughts too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

911 said:


> GO AWAY? I didn't know that you were placed in charge of policing the board.



Nice hearing from you today.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> My thoughts too.



Here's my thoughts on Bob.  He never posts anything other than directly calling the poster a liar.  He posts no contradictory facts, just denies the facts posted.  I probably shouldn't say "go away" but post after post that he calls lies when the evidence is posted makes me frustrated.  I'll put him back on ignore to avoid my disputes with him.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 15, 2015)

I dont see any rebuttals with facts being posted of the liberals, they just dont like what we post....lol, the old saying 'the truth hurts' comes to mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I dont see any rebuttals with facts being posted of the liberals, they just dont like what we post....lol, the old saying 'the truth hurts' comes to mind.



They should not like the heavy-handed tactics of the republicans.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim is OK.   It is just not true what he has said.   Being a Texan is no different than any other place.   We all have ideas we think are correct in our minds.   Fair enough?    I would ask my brother from Dallas, but he died a few years back.   Texans are Texans, same as the rest of us from where ever.

Problem with these political driven ideas, they are only true for the political party speaking, and not necessarily even considered correct for any other political parties.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 15, 2015)

The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is......Winston Churchill


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is......Winston Churchill



Not everyone can accept the truth... that is why there is so much history being rewritten... especially in election years.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Elected officials like President Obama who was voted into the White House twice by the people of America is also called a dictator and much worse, not just by some disgruntled citizens who didn't get their way, but also by Republican politicians...that to me is so childish, and sad for this country.



I don't think Obama has had two overwhelming elections at all.   Examples following.

2008  Electoral vote was 67.8% and popular vote was 52.9%
2012  Electoral vote was 61,7% and popular vote was 51.1%

Higher electoral votes have been seen.

Bill Clinton 
1996 Electoral vote was 70.4% and popular vote was 49.2%
1992 Electoral vote was 68.8% and popular vote was 43.0%

Bush senior
1988 Electoral vote was 79.2% and popular vote was 53.4%

Ronald Regan
1997 Electoral vote was 97.6% and popular vote was 58.8%

See them all by going to this site.

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/elections.php


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> I don't think Obama has had two overwhelming elections at all.



It doesn't matter if the elections were "overwhelming" at all, the point is he won two Presidential elections through votes by the American people, and is still called a dictator and worse by some bitter citizens who didn't get their way, and also by politicians, which is very childish behavior from those who hold positions of power, IMO.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here's my thoughts on Bob.  He never posts anything other than directly calling the poster a liar.  He posts no contradictory facts, just denies the facts posted.  I probably shouldn't say "go away" but post after post that he calls lies when the evidence is posted makes me frustrated.  I'll put him back on ignore to avoid my disputes with him.



Jim, for a fact I have posted with links to facts.   Choose not to read them and consider is your choice but I have posted facts for my posts on occasions.   For the most part it is the far left folks that just love to put down those that disagree and really with a lot of pure emotional inputs that merely oppose those from other thinking emotional links.   Most political inputs from either side are biased to favor the particular political leaning.  Those are not facts at all.   Just preferences in thinking.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> It doesn't matter if the elections were "overwhelming" at all, the point is he won two Presidential elections through votes by the American people, and is still called a dictator and worse by some bitter citizens who didn't get their way, and also by politicians, which is very childish behavior from those who hold positions of power, IMO.



So true of your answer.   But do note that on both elections Obama's numbers were not great at all and on the second they were less in both categories as folks are getting tired of his  non Consitutional ways of running the US and way over spending our taxes.   He has run our debt from $10 trillion to over $18 trillion and still pushing for even greater debt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

I was wondering when the mythical debt was going to make it's way into this conversation...  as it does in any other unrelated topic


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was wondering when the mythical debt was going to make it's way into this conversation...  as it does in any other unrelated topic



Nothing mythical about that debt at all.    It comes direct from our government records, which are a lot more truthful than most of our far left or far right thinking is.   Just type 'us current debt' in the top bar and see what all comes up.

Our US DEBT is real and very important to all of us.

I use many different outputs that try to simplify our economy into charts that make sense.   Several such charts do exists and our constantly increasing debts just keep on growing against our future citizens.   Something we all should agree to end now and give the future a real chance.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was wondering when the mythical debt was going to make it's way into this conversation...  as it does in any other unrelated topic



The situation is a few on the far right don't have the ability to absorb any data behind the raw numbers.  If hey did they would find as an example all the relatively recent middle East wars and their costs which was a republican folly is where that debt is from.  But, they don't understand that at all.  Those AGM cruise missiles Bush lobbed (like a kid throwing rocks)  by the dozens were each 2 million dollars alone...


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

First off Jim, your response does not match the years of the debt built at all.   It was still in the 7 trillion while Bush was in control and when Pelosi and Reid took over it went straight to 10 trillion.   Then Obama came in and the debt went from 10 trillion to today's 18 trillion and climbing.   Since when did Pelosi, Reid, and Obama become part of the Bush program?

Check your data before such blasts as this.

And also, it was Bill Clinton that was shooting rockets into Iraq, not Bush.    Bush was part of the alliance of nations that decided to go back into Iraq as after ten years of ignoring the UN guidelines, it was decided to just go back in and this time put Iraq's leader out of business.

Ever read about an English General that helped put this finale move in place?   Gen Sir Michael Jackson is the name to look up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> Nothing mythical about that debt at all.    It comes direct from our government records, which are a lot more truthful than most of our far left or far right thinking is.   Just type 'us current debt' in the top bar and see what all comes up.
> 
> Our US DEBT is real and very important to all of us.
> 
> ...



This thread is NOT about your agenda nor is it about the debt...  No matter what the topic... you always bring it back to that..  This thread is about Texas and Texas politicians..  Can you explain WHY you bring this tired mantra of yours up in every thread?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> So true of your answer.   But do note that on both elections Obama's numbers were not great at all and on the second they were less in both categories as folks are getting tired of his  non Consitutional ways of running the US and way over spending our taxes.   He has run our debt from $10 trillion to over $18 trillion and still pushing for even greater debt.



Numbers weren't even mentioned and are not that important to even address as far as I'm concerned, a win is a win, like in football, one point can make the difference for the winning team.  Many people are happy with most of the things Obama has tried to accomplish, and feel that he's dealing very well with the mess that was left him by the past administration.  I tire of reviewing the debt thing, especially since this thread is about the GOP and Texas.  Obama is not to blame for the current debt, that's fine if you don't agree, we've been through this too many times before, we can just agree to disagree.  http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/22/1379432/-Who-is-responsible-for-the-debt



> 2001 President George Bush came into office inheriting a surplus from President Bill Clinton. The CBO projected in the 10 years from 2001-2011 the total surplus would be 5.6 trillion dollars and the national debt would be paid off by 2011, this assumed that revenue remained the same and spending didn't increase higher than inflation.
> 
> So why did President Bush leave office with a 10 trillion dollar debt instead of the projected surplus? First came government spending which increased over 5.6 trillion dollars, this on top of a huge tax cut that removed 6.1 trillion in revenue coming into the government.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

It appears to not matter WHAT the thread topic is... Sooner or later Bob will bring it all back to the "Debt" and how horrible our President is.  That's fine.. anyone is free to post what they like... however they shouldn't be surprised if no one responds.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Numbers weren't even mentioned and are not that important to even address as far as I'm concerned, a win is a win, like in football, one point can make the difference for the winning team.  Many people are happy with most of the things Obama has tried to accomplish, and feel that he's dealing very well with the mess that was left him by the past administration.  I tire of reviewing the debt thing, especially since this thread is about the GOP and Texas.  Obama is not to blame for the current debt, that's fine if you don't agree, we've been through this too many times before, we can just agree to disagree.  http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/22/1379432/-Who-is-responsible-for-the-debt



First thing I notice in the Daily Kos article was they forgot to point out that in Bush's last two years the Democrats had taken over the Congress and pushed the debt from 7.5 trillion up to the 10 trillion.    Or they would not give Bush money for the war in Iraq.    Why blame Bush for creating that last 3 trillion?   Give the blame to the real guilty far left ones that actually spent the money.   Daily Kos always makes me think of Daily Kommunist.   Sad isn't it, that so much from that place fits far far left thinking so well.

You are right about a win is a win.    But in the political arena, small numbers will often show little strength.   Which seems to be true.   Even among the Democrats there are some of Obama's ideas that are being challenged now and more likely after the next election some of Obama's idea will have to be changed or replace or removed completely.   Reality is going to become more prevalent after this next election, no matter which side wins.   We can not just go on creating debt and not controlling it and paying down on it.   And I repeat my  constant comments, that Hillary will be better than what we have today.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This thread is NOT about your agenda nor is it about the debt...  No matter what the topic... you always bring it back to that..  This thread is about Texas and Texas politicians..  Can you explain WHY you bring this tired mantra of yours up in every thread?



This post is about Texas and Texas is part of the US.   The stuff I post about is something that all of us should be aware of and trying to end or correct.    Something to make the US better.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> This post is about Texas and Texas is part of the US.   The stuff I post about is something that all of us should be aware of and trying to end or correct.    Something to make the US better.



This thread is NOT about the dang debt...  If you want to only talk about the debt, why don't you start a thread about it and post to your hearts content.?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This thread is NOT about the dang debt...  If you want to only talk about the debt, why don't you start a thread about it and post to your hearts content.?



You still trying to reason with that poster QS?  Give it up like I did, I put him on ignore and life is much nicer.


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This thread is NOT about the dang debt...  If you want to only talk about the debt, why don't you start a thread about it and post to your hearts content.?



It is about Obama and the debt he has created much bigger and much faster than any President before, except for FDR, but he had a WWII to concern about.   Pres Obama has had no reason for such debts and he still wants to create more.   So any post about Obama also includes the good and the bad he has created.   And the debt is bad for all of us whether we like him or not.


----------

